# Double Dipping?



## renifejn (May 14, 2008)

Can the chief complaint be used in the ROS or is this double dipping?

Example:  CC abdominal pain, location in HPI abdomen.  Can this also be used in the ROS for GI?



I found this, but doesnt quite answer my question:

_When scoring the review of systems (ROS), can you use the systems addressed in the history of present illness (HPI) elements or is that "double dipping"?

According to The Medicare Part B Reference Manual, Chapter 23, "Evaluation and Management", section e.3, ROS inquiries are questions concerning the system(s) directly related to the problem(s) identified in the HPI. Therefore, it is not considered "double dipping" to use the system(s) addressed in the HPI for ROS credit.
Date Posted: 07/18/2005, Date Reviewed/Revised: 02/25/2008_


Thanks so much


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 14, 2008)

I wouldn't use it in the ROS..."HPI abdomen" doesn't really answer a question about the GI system.


----------



## Jagadish (May 15, 2008)

Along with abdominal pain, if one more notation is documented..like associated sign or symptom; we can consider a problem-pertinet ROS is documented. There is no need to repeat the same information under HPI and ROS twice.


----------



## Erica1217 (May 15, 2008)

http://www.acep.org/workarea/downloadasset.aspx?id=9064


 Erica


----------



## 00041364 (Jul 28, 2008)

*E/M Chronic Illness*




renifejn said:


> Can the chief complaint be used in the ROS or is this double dipping?
> 
> Example:  CC abdominal pain, location in HPI abdomen.  Can this also be used in the ROS for GI?
> 
> ...


----------

